# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Definition Of Halq And Taqse er:

## sitarragul

The word Halq comes from the Arabic word which means "hair shaving (or shaving)." There are only two words in the Holy Quran are derived from this root and both are linked to Hajj. But, Taqseer is derived from the Arabic word "al-Qasr," which means "to reduce." Therefore, Halq is a reference to shaving your entire head using razors, whereas Taqseer is used to refer to trimming the hair.


The Prophet Mohammad's dream turned into reality when he cut his head completely during Hajja-TulWida. It began Halq in shaving off his left side first before moving to shave the head's left. After completing Halq The Prophet () made clear the importance of the rituals by praying three times to all who are performing Halq and also for all who do Taqseer.

----------

